

How much information should be on a landing page? - karencrye

When creating a landing page for a commercial real estate marketplace, how much information should be given regarding site products and services?
======
karencrye
Thanks! This is really helpful. I'm new to website development. I've been
focused on our business plan, but someone suggested we create a landing page.
From your suggestions, it sounds like a "landing page" can be more like 3 or 4
web pages that give a summary of what is to come. For instance, the first page
would be a over-all summary of what the entire site will be and then there
would be separate links for 1.) buyers, 2.) sellers, 3.) specific features
that are what make us different, & 4.) a pricing page. Would this be correct?

------
Darshu
The best thing to do to answer is A/B test it. A few other pointers 1\. Create
separate landing pages for sellers and buyers (the two sides of the
marketplace) since they have different needs and it will be difficult to get
it into one page. 2\. Get down the minimum things they MUST know and that
answer their main pains, live the rest for the Features page and the Pricing
Page

